# Help me find somewhere to take my car loving boyfriend!



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Ok, so this is the first time I've posted on here.... my boyfriend loves cars and drives a 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V (he posts on this site all the time, so hopefully he won't read this one!) We live in Indiana and I'd like to try and take him to a car show, or car museum or anything like that - something that he'd love to go do. Unfortunately, I don't know really anything about cars, so I don't know where to take him or how to find out where to take him. Anyone have any ideas? Something somewhere in the Midwest (a weekend trip is fine) that a car enthusiast would love? Thanks!


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

there is a car show in Lebenon Tenn this month on the 23 24 25 it a pretty big car show im going if you two want to meet up and follow me your more than welcome just pm me


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

if you want show listings, you may want to check the Superstreet, Import Tuner and Sport Compact Car websites. They will most likely list every major (and maybe minor) car show in the US. If they dont list anything, try the search engines. If you really wanna make him happy though, save up and take the cruise to atlanta for the Nopi show later this year....well worth any amount of time on the road.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh yea, I forgot about Tenn, I was in town one year they had that. I just couldnt remember when I went. Judging from the traffic we had to get though, Id have to agree, it is a pretty big event.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

my post has the dates


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Is there a name for this car show in Tennessee? Or a website where I can get info on it? I'll check out those other websites too, but I didn't know if it might have a specific site? Thank you so much for the info!!


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

i think its www.carshows.com and the show in Tenn is Slammin & Jammin i go every year its a blast


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

what part of Indiana r you from


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I'm in Indianapolis and he's a senior at Purdue University (in West Lafayette - about an hour northwest of Indianapolis.) Ok, a few more questions for you ... and I know that I probably sound stupid, but I just really don't know much about this car stuff. What is a car show like? Do you just walk around and look at cars? How much does it cost to do this? 

Last year for his birthday we went up to Ft. Wayne, IN and went to the National Automobile and Truck Museum ... it had a bunch of old cars to look at. We had fun, but I think he'd enjoy something more exciting than that. At these car shows, are they cars that people have done things to, to make them faster, look better, etc.? Or just regular cars?


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

its mostly imports, car stereo, burnouts and things like that he will enjoy it


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Don't forget all the bikini girls!


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

true, zeno have been to it


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

The bikini girls are definitely an exciting part of the car show,  .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes he sure will !


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

He'd better either be looking at the cars, or at me, not the bikini girls!  I've actually found something here in town that I think he's going to love .... instead of taking him to a car show (which I may still do at some point) I've found something here, at IRP (Indianapolis Raceway Park.) Every Tuesday night during the summer you can go and race your car on the track. It's a $10 registration fee, and then basically you get in line ... and when it's your turn you can go as fast as you want down the straight part (about 1/4 mile.) You're not racing against anyone but there are spectators there, and they time you and put how fast you're going up on the monitors. There are also a few Fridays where they do that, along with burnout contests, stereo contests and show and shines (whatever all of those are.)

So do you think he'll like that??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanGF said:


> *So do you think he'll like that?? *


Yes.

Why can't I find a girl that takes me to car shows, dammit?

EDIT: I own page twooooooooooo!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not anymore !


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

HEY, what's goin on in this thread? 


p.s. I want a gurl that takes me to drag races and car shows


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

NissanGF said:


> *He'd better either be looking at the cars, or at me, not the bikini girls!  I've actually found something here in town that I think he's going to love .... instead of taking him to a car show (which I may still do at some point) I've found something here, at IRP (Indianapolis Raceway Park.) Every Tuesday night during the summer you can go and race your car on the track. It's a $10 registration fee, and then basically you get in line ... and when it's your turn you can go as fast as you want down the straight part (about 1/4 mile.) You're not racing against anyone but there are spectators there, and they time you and put how fast you're going up on the monitors. There are also a few Fridays where they do that, along with burnout contests, stereo contests and show and shines (whatever all of those are.)
> 
> So do you think he'll like that?? *


I think he will, all it's missing is bikini girls!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh man.. i wish my girlfriend was like that.. she does stuff like that all the time though.. so she kinda is like this.. when there was a car show. the Cleveland Car Show, with the new cars.. she was trying to get tickets for me and her.. and the day before i told heri was goin because some friends got tickets free.. she was sad puppy faced and told me she was trying to get tickets for that.. now.. how can you not be in love with someone like this.. LOL Travis


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

NissanGF said:


> *He'd better either be looking at the cars, or at me, not the bikini girls!  I've actually found something here in town that I think he's going to love .... instead of taking him to a car show (which I may still do at some point) I've found something here, at IRP (Indianapolis Raceway Park.) Every Tuesday night during the summer you can go and race your car on the track. It's a $10 registration fee, and then basically you get in line ... and when it's your turn you can go as fast as you want down the straight part (about 1/4 mile.) You're not racing against anyone but there are spectators there, and they time you and put how fast you're going up on the monitors. There are also a few Fridays where they do that, along with burnout contests, stereo contests and show and shines (whatever all of those are.)
> 
> So do you think he'll like that?? *


He should, any real car enthusiast usually likes that kind of thing


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

JustMe said:


> *HEY, what's goin on in this thread?
> 
> 
> p.s. I want a gurl that takes me to drag races and car shows  *


 Yeah no shit, i wish my girl would do that!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

SweetRideNAz said:


> *Yeah no shit, i wish my girl would do that! *


This guy's lucky as hell!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i hear u on that one fletch


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok, I'm gonna be honest, she's my girl friend, . And I really am lucky,  .


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I dont really have a girl friend right now but I can go to the pound and get a cute puppy.. wanna trade


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

JustMe said:


> *I dont really have a girl friend right now but I can go to the pound and get a cute puppy.. wanna trade  *


I think if I say yes and she reads this she'll be kind of mad, .


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

but you were thinking about it...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *but you were thinking about it... *


I do love puppies, , just kidding baby!!


----------

